# 1964 Schwinn American. Coppertone. Info please



## Quick Cal (Jul 19, 2020)

Just picked this up. It's over all fairly nice. It was advertised as a 2 speed. But I could see a single red band in the pics. When I questioned him on it he got a little defensive, but assured me it was a 2 speed.

When I got there it was indeed a 3 yellow band 2 speed. I'm thinking he had the wheels off to change tires, put something on there temporary, and that's when he took the pic. Who knows.

So would a yellow band be correct for a 64. I think I read if it was a late 64 it could be correct.

The rear rim is marked on the outside of the spokes "Schwinn tubular *** S7".  How ever the front rim is marked "Schwinn tubular"  in between the spokes. No S7. Are these mismatched rims. Are they correct for this bike.

It does have what I think are the wrong type of tires on it. They are new 1.75 Kenda's. But they are on there. Will this be a problem in the future.

I was going take pics and post but it started pouring down rain. So I was going to use his pics from the ad. But there gone too. So this is the only pic s I have for now. Will post more later.

Oh ya. What would be a rough guesstimate on value.

Can you guys tell me when this was made. Does it fall into the time frame of a yellow band.


----------



## OptimusJay (Jul 19, 2020)

The red band 2 speed automatic hubs were manufactured from 60-64, the yellow and blue band hubs were 65-69.
Pretty sure the S-7's should be the same (center stamped).
Looks like the seller had a single red band on there at one point, but must have had another wheel laying around laced up to a yellow band automatic and put it on the bike.
Good looking bike!

Jay


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2020)

Your bike has an April 64 serial number so it's too early for a side stamped S-7 and a yellow band Auto 2 speed. 

There were 3 types of Automatic Hubs, identified by band color: Red, Yellow, and Blue bands. The Red Band was made 1960-1964. The Yellow and Blue Bands were made 1965-1969.


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 19, 2020)

So is this in fact the right tire for an s7?

 The other rim looks the same. What might it be. Is there any way to identify it. Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2020)

That tire only fits a Schwinn S-7. Kenda makes two tires that fit those rims, and that's the smaller one of the two. The one marked 26 x 2 x 1-3/4 is larger and pretty much the same size as the repop Westwind tires. 571 is the BSD for the S-7.


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 19, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That tire only fits a Schwinn S-7. Kenda makes two tires that fit those rims, and that's the smaller one of the two. The one marked 26 x 2 x 1-3/4 is larger and pretty much the same size as the repop Westwind tires. 571 is the BSD for the S-7.





So does that mean since the same tire is on the other rim, it is an S7 also, and I'm just not seeing the stamping?

And what does BSD mean,,,lol.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2020)

BSD is the bead seat diameter. Size needed (571)when buying a tire for the 26" S-7. I have to assume the other rim is an S-7 if that tire is installed on it. They won't fit any other middleweight rim. I have a 62 Corvette and one of the rims had no stamping that I could find. I've seen really light stampings on these rims also. No other rim looks like a tubular Schwinn rim on the inside and viewing the inside is a for sure way to identify it.


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 19, 2020)

Well they are both marked tubular, just in different locations. But I can only find S7 on one of them. Guess I better clean them up.

Will having the wrong rims on there hurt the value of the bike. I know he swapped them. I could try to get them, but I bet it will cost me.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 19, 2020)

I've had S7 rims where part of the S7 was where a spoke hole was punched out.


----------



## OptimusJay (Jul 20, 2020)

Only a Schwinn enthusiast would probably know that the wheels should both be centered stamp and that the 2 speed hub should be the 3 red band not 3 yellow band.  So, if you're planning to sell to a vintage Schwinn collector, he/she will possibly want those things to be corrected (if they are a purist) and therefore it could hurt the value.  The American didn't come with that chrome rear carrier/rack that is on your bike, but it is period correct and they have some value too so that may offset whatever negative impact there is for having mis-matched rims and the wrong year hub.  Does the rear rack have reflectors on the end (early models have 4, later models have 2, even later models have none)?


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 20, 2020)

OptimusJay said:


> Only a Schwinn enthusiast would probably know that the wheels should both be centered stamp and that the 2 speed hub should be the 3 red band not 3 yellow band.  So, if you're planning to sell to a vintage Schwinn collector, he/she will possibly want those things to be corrected (if they are a purist) and therefore it could hurt the value.  The American didn't come with that chrome rear carrier/rack that is on your bike, but it is period correct and they have some value too so that may offset whatever negative impact there is for having mis-matched rims and the wrong year hub.  Does the rear rack have reflectors on the end (early models have 4, later models have 2, even later models have none)?





Finally a better pic.

Is the the period correct rack. He gave me a front one for it too but I need to get a bolt to install it.


----------



## OptimusJay (Jul 20, 2020)

That rack is definitely period correct.  It was used in 64 for models like the Fleet and the Fiesta.  If you search you will find examples that have the "crutch tip" reflectors on the back of the rear rack.  Those were used for more "deluxe" models like the Jaguar.  But yeah, that's period correct and I think it looks good on there.  And if he gave you a front carrier too - even better.  The coppertone paint looks to be in good condition.  If it were mine, I'd throw the front carrier on it, add the white fork dart decals and ride it.  It's a sharp bike.

Jay


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 20, 2020)

I got the front carrier put on,,,loosely. I need to center the front axle. What size cone wrench do I need? 

The upper clamp says Schwinn on it. No marking on the rest. Is this carrier period correct?

Is there a special washer that goes on the underside of the top clamp on the carrier. I just used a thin flat washer and tightened real tight and it bent to shape. A pic of a proper bolt/washer would be great. 

The fork darts are there. Just really faint. Should I still put on a decal?

Oh ya. Can I get just the removable basket for that. Seems like it would come in handy.


----------



## OptimusJay (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes that front carrier is period correct.
look at this listing, it shows what the hardware should be.








						Vintage Schwinn front springer rack 26” bike  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Schwinn front springer rack 26” bike at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 20, 2020)

That trapezoid shaped nut is also tapered on the edges that meets the rack.  The trapezoid shape and the taper hold the rack securely in the bracket.  I would think that if you could find a large enough square nut, you could shape it to meet your needs.  A good pair of vice grips, some eye protection, and a grinding wheel and you would be in business.


----------

